# useability of FD lens on EOS M



## sama (Dec 22, 2013)

when clearing things up during an ice storm (warning), find this lens mounted on a AE1-program. Test it on a X5. (600D t3i Japanese version) Don't have an adapter for it so attached it to a cheap macro tube with duct tape. Of course it cannot focus to infinity but close shooting seems pretty decent for it's value - may be $20 on th CL ??

shoot with F1.8 to 5.6, flash on, very thin depth of field creating a so so bad background blur ***

may be I should buy an adapter to try it on my M....

please share your experience if you have used a FD/FL lens on M

edited : *** how stupid I am, that's normal in macro shooting


----------



## sama (Dec 22, 2013)

sama said:


> when clearing things up during an ice storm (warning), find this lens mounted on a AE1-program. Test it on a X5. (600D t3i Japanese version) Don't have an adapter for it so attached it to a cheap macro tube with duct tape. Of course it cannot focus to infinity but close shooting seems pretty decent for it's value - may be $20 on th CL ??
> 
> shoot with F1.8 to 5.6, flash on, very thin depth of field creating a so so bad background blur
> 
> ...



Yeah, find this article which explains everything :

http://eos-m.net/lenses/using-canon-fd-lenses-eos-m/


----------



## dcm (Dec 22, 2013)

I tried my old FD35-105F3.5 on the M. It already had an Mika FD-EF adapter so I could mount it on my T2i. It mounts on the M with the EF adapter. 

The experiment went fine, but I haven't really used it yet. I find it a bit challenging to hold still at longer focal lengths with no IS and manual focus. You might need to practice focus bracketing. It is fine outdoors with a high shutter speed, but a tripod or other camera rest can be useful. I did not use it indoors.


----------



## sama (Dec 22, 2013)

dcm said:


> I tried my old FD35-105F3.5 on the M. It already had an Mika FD-EF adapter so I could mount it on my T2i. It mounts on the M with the EF adapter.
> 
> The experiment went fine, but I haven't really used it yet. I find it a bit challenging to hold still at longer focal lengths with no IS and manual focus. You might need to practice focus bracketing. It is fine outdoors with a high shutter speed, but a tripod or other camera rest can be useful. I did not use it indoors.



Thanks for your sharing.

I have some experience shooting with manual focus lenses on DSlr. Apart from this Canon FD 50 1.8, I have some Pentax, Meyer Optik, Pentacon, Helios, Mamiya,Olympus, Minolta, Sigma, Soligor, Tamron and some other lenses in the drawers, mostly prime 50mm, 55mm, 58mm 135mm. I experienced using some of them on my 40D and X5 with reasonably good results. However, I hesitated using them on 5D3 to avoid debris, dust or fungus (not sure if there are any) etc getting into this relatively expensive camera.

When I purchased my M, I remember somebody somewhere mentioned that the registration technical problem is non-existence and a simple adapter for canon FD mount and Minolta lenses respectively will allow focusing to infinity etc, etc on a M body so I started another round of purchase of accessories to bring these vintage lenses back to life. They may look and work nice on the "M" I hope.

Focus bracketing may not be able to set in manual focus if I guess it right. I am not sure if FD to EF adapter with AF confirmation chip mounted on a EF to M converter will work. Or may be, I should simply order a FD to M adapter and use Magic Lantern Focus peak etc to assist in focusing. Stacking 2 adapters together may create some possible problem - please share your experience if you have any.

BTW, I have today committed to buy a FD 50MM F1.4 for $100 online and hope that it will make a difference comparing to my 1.8 

posted on an ice all around day in Toronto


----------



## dcm (Dec 22, 2013)

sama said:


> dcm said:
> 
> 
> > I tried my old FD35-105F3.5 on the M. It already had an Mika FD-EF adapter so I could mount it on my T2i. It mounts on the M with the EF adapter.
> ...



Sorry, I was speaking of manual focus bracketing like I used to do with my A1 in the old days. Click off a series of 3 or 5 with small changes to the focus ring. Start a little near focused, end a little far focused. Expensive in film days but useful with narrow depths of field on my FD 50f1.4.


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a simple non-chipped adaptor for 40 Euro. Some experiences:

- Using manual is a pain because the exposure simulation doesn't work. With Av mode everything is o.k. 
- Manual focus is easy with 5x or 10x magnification but not for moving subjects. Just focusing via the excellent display is possible (by focusing back and forth and minimizing the intervals).
- Quality of the old lenses is mediocre compared to the new lenses I use on the 600D (3.5 50 macro, 4.0 17, 2.5 135, 4.0 200). Just the 1.4 50 mm chrome ring is an exception. I am really impressed by the clarity of the images. See the example below. The center strip (2nd image in my post) is a 100% view:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16907.msg324375#msg324375


----------



## sama (Dec 23, 2013)

dcm said:


> I tried my old FD35-105F3.5 on the M. It already had an Mika FD-EF adapter so I could mount it on my T2i. It mounts on the M with the EF adapter.
> 
> The experiment went fine, but I haven't really used it yet. I find it a bit challenging to hold still at longer focal lengths with no IS and manual focus. You might need to practice focus bracketing. It is fine outdoors with a high shutter speed, but a tripod or other camera rest can be useful. I did not use it indoors.



Hi, DCM, 

Is your FD-EF adapter with or without glass ? Does it focus to infinity on your M with EF to M converter ?


----------



## dcm (Dec 23, 2013)

No Glass! The Ed Mika adapter changes the lens mount from FD to EF. You physically modify the FD lens to convert the mount to EF. I did this long before I bought the M so I could try an FD lens on my 550D and 6D. If I was only considering the M I'd probably opt for the FD to EF-M adapter so I didn't need to modify the lens, especially if you are working with multiple FD lenses.

There have been a few thread discussions regarding Ed Mika adapters in the CR forum you can search for. Here's his ebay page http://www.ebay.ca/usr/ed_mika.


----------



## sama (Jan 30, 2014)

mb66energy said:


> I have a simple non-chipped adaptor for 40 Euro. Some experiences:
> 
> - Using manual is a pain because the exposure simulation doesn't work. With Av mode everything is o.k.
> - Manual focus is easy with 5x or 10x magnification but not for moving subjects. Just focusing via the excellent display is possible (by focusing back and forth and minimizing the intervals).
> ...




Yes, I totally agreed that manual focusing is a pain especially using a relatively large and out of balance vintage lens on a tiny camera body. Using 5X or 10X magnification is difficulty when doing handheld shooting. It may work on tripod which provide some stability.

I have the following DIY project to share.

1. I installed the Magic lantern on the M and made use of the focus peak or focus zoom which is easier to check the in-focus area than the in-camera magnification feature.
2. I attached the LCD Viewfinder V3 to the M (which I bought previously for my X5 - never used actually) after modifying the base by drilling a hole to match the mounting position of the M, stability is improved. Some magnification of the V3 helps to view the image on the LCD clearly. The viewfinder is detachable and won't block the LCD for touch screen functionality.
3. I don't have to worry about reflection of the strong ambient light on the LCD when shooting in very bright environment.
4. It didn't cost me a penny in this project - I used the V3 already available. I just spent 5 minutes to find the correct position of the mounting hole and drill it on the base and that's it.


----------

